# Mein Samstag mit Linux :D



## andy72 (5. April 2009)

Hier mal eine kleine Abhandlung darüber, wie es einem User geht der sich selbst als eher "erfahren" bezeichnet - denke, es ists Wert mal aufgeschrieben zu werden 

Mein Nachmittag begann eigtl. völlig normal - bis ich auf die Idee kam, mir nach Monaten desselben Linux (Ubuntu 7) mal eine neue Version auf meinen Läppi zu
zaubern, der das tägliche entwickeln von Webanwendungen gewohnt ist und mehr
oder weniger unter Dauerstress steht ...
Es handelt sich hier um ein Toshiba Satellite - Bj. Februar 2008, also gar nicht soo alt.

Kurzum, ich hatte bereits 1 DVD rumliegen, die ich einer PC-Zeitschrift entnahm - darauf waren so einige Distris - darunter ein neues Ubuntu (Kubuntu 8.10) sowie
mehrere RPM-basierte Versionen, die ich lieber aussen vor lasse. Gründe liegen hier oft in meinem Denken, dass diese Distris oft etwas ältere Kernel nutzen und die Masse
an installierter Software meine 120GB grosse Platte zumüllen würden... man hat ja noch mehr damit vor als nur das OS drauf zu ziehen 

Nun, ich hab dann Tatsache erstmal die LIVE-Version vom Kubuntu 8.10 laufen lassen,
paar mal rumgeklickt und nach dem Versuch Firefox 3 installieren zu wollen kam
dann mal die Meldung, dass das OS nur im RAM läuft und dieser nicht grenzenlos
gross ist ... ok ... 1x Reset und Kubuntu eben (nach vorhergehendem Backup) mal
installiert. KDE 4.1 sieht supi aus, diese ganzen halbtransparenten "Widgets" oder
besser "Plasmoids" sehen ja mal gut aus - leider kam mein Arbeitsplatz nicht so
recht zum Vorschein ... hab da dann nachgeholfen und so einen Ordner eben selbst
erstellt - sowas schreckt ja einen nicht ab.
Nachdem das erledigt war, wollte ich unbedingt meine wabbelnden Fenster wieder
haben, die ich von compiz-Fusion aus vorherigem Ubuntu gewohnt war. Klickte mich
also im Kontrollzentrum durch und fand nach (etwas langem Suchen) eine Einstellung, die
mir das einschalten der Desktop-Effekte erlaubte. Klick hier, klick dort ... nix passierte.
Ein Blick in die xorg.conf verriet mir dann, dass Composite nicht eingeschaltet war ...
Eintrag nachgeholt, X11 neu gestartet - und was war ? weisser Bildschirm *grrr*
Ok, das kannte ich ja nun vom "alten" Ubuntu und konnte da abhelfen, indem ich einen
Treiber für meinen ATI-Chip vom Hersteller besorgte. Installiert, X11 neu gestartet ...
nix da - selbes Problem. Läppi neu gestartet ... immer noch nix.
Nun gut ... Notsystem hochgefahren, Composite wieder raus aus der Config - soll wohl
nicht sein mit den wabbel Fenstern - man lernt ja das Verzichten.

Nachdem ich nun 1 Stunde wild in der Konsole etliche Software installiert hatte kam
mir dann der Sinn nach einem besseren Plasma-Theme ... das Oxygen kann man sich
auf Dauer ja nich antun - ab zu kde-look.org und nach Alternativen geschaut. 2 Themes gefunden, runtergeladen und denn ? ja klar .... man will das Ding irgendwie installieren.
Als ich im Kontrollzentrum war, sah ich bereits die Style-Einstellungen - da also hin,
und man staune: es gibt keine Option, um ein Theme hinzuzufügen *hmpf*
Such, such ... uferlos - irgendwann gab ich denn auf ein Plasma-Theme zu installieren 

Sind also nun 3 Sachen, an denen man keinen Spass hatte und sooo toll ist KDE
ja nun auch nicht - bevor man sich damit nun noch mehr rumärgert (klar, man hätte jetzt noch Beryl installieren können und bestimmt die Themes in irgendeinen Pfad einpflanzen können - aber das war es mir nicht Wert) - Kubuntu wieder
runter und was neues installiert - auf der DVD war ja noch ein nettes Debian 5 drauf 

DVD startet ... Grub meldet sich ... der Kernel legt los ... und dann ... nix ... 5min warten ... immer noch schwarzer Bildschirm *grübel*

irgendeine Taste gedrückt - oha, es lebt 
Debian 5 legt mit der installation los, alles läuft mit ein paar Klicks bis zum Ende durch, man ist begeistert wie einfach sich heute so ein Linux installieren lässt.
(Vorrausgesetzt, die Platte ist vollkommen egal und leer und es juckt keinen wenn was schief geht).
gewohntes Gnome in neuer Version, Firefox ist da und kein doch etwas merkwürdig erscheinender, der einige Webseiten komisch darstellende Konqueror ... ich war
echt erstmal zufrieden.

Browser geöffnet (zum Glück hab ich noch verkabeltes Netzwerk und brauch mich um kein ADSL oder WLAN zu kümmern) und meine Murrine-Engine besorgt,
natürlich aus dem SVN. Toll - was nu los ? wie ? was ?
Error: "Unknown package libgtk2.0-dev" ? wie bekomm ich jetzt meine Gnome-pakete zum laufen ohne die Bibliotheken zu haben ? 
Oha, das stellt mich vor eine Aufgabe der ich nicht gewachsen bin - aber OK, nach
einigem rumsuchen im I-Net fand ich herraus dass das man auch die Ubuntu-Packages nehmen kann - besorgt, und libglib2.0-dev installiert, da dies erstmal die
Abhängig?eit war - war ja klar 
Nun, alles installiert und nun ists passiert: Debian beschwert sich, dass er libgtk2.0-dev nicht installieren kann, da er die libglib2.0 nicht finden kann.
sämtliche Beehle mit "-f" (force) probiert ... es geht einfach nicht. toll.
Debian ist also auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war ... *schon grinsen muss*
... während meine Frau mich mit Kaffee-Trinken nervt und ich langsam gereizt reagiere 

Ok, nach einem Kaffee würde alles einfacher gehen .... dachte ich.
Nach ein paar weiteren Versuchen verlor ich die Lust, mich dem ganzen gebastel
hinzugeben, denn morgen ist Sonntag und da hab ich was anderes vor - und Montag
brauch ich das Ding lauffähig ... 
Also, letzte Variante aus dem Versteck geholt: auf der DVD war noch ein nettes
XUbuntu drauf, auch in Version 8.10 - die wird wohl laufen, denn mehr oder weniger
ist ja der XFCE-Desktop auch auf Gnome aufgebaut und das sollte meinen Ansprüchen wohl genügen. DVD neu gestartet, das XUbuntu gleich installiert ohne
vorher das überhaupt mal gesehen zu haben - umbauen kann man ja so ein
Ubuntu doch relativ flott auf was solides - Gnome 

Nach guten 15min war denn der Desktop installiert, und siehe da - man kann mit
XFCE zumindest erstmal in ner GUI rumklicken ohne händisch alles in der Konsole
tun zu müssen, weil der Desktop das nicht hergab.
Gnome nachinstalliert, die XSession angepasst und siehe da - mein gewohnter 
Desktop war wieder da.

Damit leider nicht genug, man braucht ja noch Flash und Java, wenn man im I-Net
so halbwegs die wichtigsten Dinge sehen will.
Also erstmal im Firefox bei den installierten Plugins nachgesehen was Flash sagt.
Oha, es war ja schon drauf - libswfdec ist die OpenSource Variante, die mir das
alles ermöglichen sollte ... nun gut, ein paar "haarige" Seiten aufgerufen, und siehe da: "Sie benötigen mindestens die Version 10.0.12 um den Inhalt anzuzeigen" ...
na toll ... Synaptik aufgerufen, 1x flash-nonfree bitte ... installiert ... in der Konsole
sah man, dass der da was von 10.0.xxx installiert hat *freu*
Firefox wieder gestartet .... ein Blick auf aboutlugins .... oh je ... SWF 9.xxxx ... häää ?

Gut, nach ein paar Klicks im Google findet man heraus, dass man das ganze Flash-Zeug erstmal deinstallieren soll - inclusive der libswfdec und so weiter.
Wieder Synaptik auf, alles markiert was flash ist und los ... ähhhhhh ....... wat ?
Ich soll wegen nem Flash-Plugin jetzt das ganze Gnome löschen ? sind die irre ?
das hab ich doch eben erst aus dem Netz geleiert (waren gute 250MB software).
Na gut ... wieder im I-Net rumgesucht ... ok, die meinen nur, dass das Meta-Paket 
Gnome deinstalliert werden soll - das ist ja dann nicht weiter tragisch.

So, nun neuer versuch: "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree" ... er rödelt,
und das so etwa 1min ... er meldet: 1200 Pakete gefunden, die nun entfernt werden
können ... nun hat er Tatsache das ganze Gnome-Zeug bemängelt und glaubt, ich brauch das nicht mehr ... nix da, das bleibt drauf - nix "apt-get autoremove" 
Flash installiert ... ein Test im Browser: es t endlich !

So, nun noch compiz ... wenn er jetzt wieder nen weissen Bildschirm bringt,
werf ich den Läppi in die Ecke !
Gnome-Erscheinungsbild geöffnet, hin zum letzten Tab - alles inaktivund ausgegraut.
Ok, da fehlt noch der Treiber, der mir GL auf den Desktop zaubert.
Das Ding installiert, die xorg angepasst - und siehe da: Mein Läppi hat jetzt auch
wieder die tollen dummen wabbelnden Fenster 

Mittlerweile ist es 20 Uhr, bis mein System mal wieder einsatzfähig war ... hat nun
länger gedauert als ich wollte, aber es war es mal wieder Wert zu testen, wie gut
einige Systeme sind - muss sagen, dass ein Ubuntu mit Gnome im Ernst scheinbar
die beste Wahl ist, wenn man keine Zeit hat 1 Woche am System zu basteln um
einige Dinge zum laufen zu bewegen ... mein MP3-Player läuft jetzt noch nicht, aber
den kann ich dann auch am heimischen PC mit Musik bestücken, denn das MTP
kann das Ubuntu 8.10 irgendwie noch immer nicht - hatte das schon händisch
im alten Ubuntu mal zum laufen bekommen, nachdem der Kernel ein Mega-Frickel-
Update durch meine Programmierkünste erfahren hat *ggg*

In diesem Sinne:
Lasst den Kopf nicht gleich hängen, wenn Euer erster Anlauf was zum laufen
zu bekommen mal fehl schlägt 

Bitte verzeiht, wenn das hier an der Stelle nichts mit Hilfe zu tun hat - und auch kein
Problem ersichtlich ist .... wer mag, kann ja ein Problem daraus machen oder ein Mod
veschiebt's einfach woanders hin 

LG
Andy


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. April 2009)

Also ich bin ja durchweg der Meinung, dass man Ubuntu durchaus nutzen kann .. nur eben nicht 8.10 das wie auch die Entwickler und die Community zugeben ein Griff ins Klo war. Es wurde scheinbar einfach zu aktuelle Software benutzt.

Wenn du ein "etwas erfahrenerer Benutzer" bist wie du sagst kann ich dir ArchLinux als rolling release Distribution ans Herz legen. Es braucht als solches halt etwas pflege aber das Stable-Repo ist durchaus immer sehr stabil. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch dem eindeutig beschnittenen Repos zu verdanken. Denn hier lautet die Devise: Systemkritische Sachen kommen nach Core; Dinge, die häufig benutzt werden findet man in Extra ... und Sachen, die kaum jemand nutzt werden rausgeworfen und finden sich im AUR (Arch User Repository) mit einfachen Skript zum selber bauen. Aus dem AUR kommen dann wiederum die beliebtesten Pakete ins Community Repo.
Wie gesagt muss man ein kleines bisschen Geduld mitbringen wofür man aber eine flexible, stabile und schnelle Arbeitsumgebung erhält.


----------



## zerix (7. April 2009)

Hey,

also ich hab irgendwie keine Probleme. Muss wohl an deinem Laptop liegen. 

Hatte ein paar Probleme mit Fedora auf meinem Rechner, hab Kubuntu installiert und siehe da, es geht. Hab Fedora noch auf meinem Laptop und da läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Gruß

Sascha


----------

